# Buying Sickle Mower



## barrett (Aug 9, 2010)

First of all, thanks for the excellent advice you guys have given to a beginner.
I have a Deer 4200 and loader. I have found a John Deere #6 and #9 sickle mower. Will they fit on my tractor? The #9 looks much newer. How old are these models? Are they still serviceable? What should I be looking at to be sure they are ok? How much are they worth?


----------

